# BROKEN FRAMES lets here what you broke



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

I would like to know what brands have failed the FREERIDERS on this subject I had 2 Mountain Cycle SINS fail . it was the manufactors fault all worked out in the end.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Does it really matter? Everything breaks eventually if it's ridden long enough.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

where?


----------



## screwyouguysimgoinghome (May 20, 2009)

my friends 2007 Kona Stab Supreme - headtube snapped

broke my arm and wrist (same side) and had a cast on for 7 weeks

feels bad man


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I broke 3 bikes...all were warrantied


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

My Ellsworth


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

That made me laugh out loud and embarrass myself in front others. Very funny.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bike racks


----------



## LWP (Jul 31, 2008)

COLIN M said:


> it was the manufactors fault *all worked out in the end*


That's the only part that really matters if it was a manufacturer issue (_and any other issues fall under sh!t happens_). We (cyclists) are a creative group of people, we can find ways to break things that manufacturers and test riders could never dream of.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

those pics made me laugh


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Check out the custom geometry on the new Iron Horse.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


> Check out the custom geometry on the new Iron Horse.


Geo looks good but the BB may be a bit too high.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> Check out the custom geometry on the new Iron Horse.


yikes...is that you??


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

ryan_daugherty said:


> Geo looks good but the BB may be a bit too high.


Less concerned about geometry.

But fix that flat tire for Pete's sake.


----------



## somsom (Jun 27, 2009)

Holeeeeeeeeesheit

That looks like it hurt


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Meh, it'd suck for barspins with that toe-overlap.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

No, not me. Just kind of funny a bike can fold into that shape. And it seems to happen a lot more than you'd expect.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm wondering which orifice that seat post broke off in and how far up inside my body my scrotum has gone.

I feel a little laproscopic inguinal hernia resection is in order.






How about a little TURP to go with it!






*Your going to feel a little pressure...*


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

this is taboo like the famous line "one more run"


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

bullcrew said:


> this is taboo like the famous line "one more run"


Yup, famous last words...


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> Yup, famous last words...


Interesting Kona pics


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

azdog said:


> Interesting Kona pics


The Kona FAIL has been strong lately.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> The Kona FAIL has been strong lately.


LOL! Derp!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

the Iron Horse and the 2 konas look flexy


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

sixsixtysix said:


> No, not me. Just kind of funny a bike can fold into that shape. And it seems to happen a lot more than you'd expect.


I love short wheelbase bikes


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I've seen the same thing happen to a Demo too. I used to have pictures... HDD died though.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

ryan_daugherty said:



> Geo looks good but the BB may be a bit too high.


Did you do that on the pump track in the background? :thumbsup:


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

cannondale moto.... only took 3 months of downhill abuse.


----------



## iloveboobies (Jan 26, 2010)

ustemuf said:


> cannondale moto.... only took 3 months of downhill abuse.


they call them crackandfails for a reason


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

:sad: happened today


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I have only broken two frames, nothing as impressive as the above, so ot attachng pictures as so outdone =-(

Voodoo bantu frame, snapped on the rear drop outs.

Niner RIP9, was 'Just Riding Along' went off a curb and the seatstay snapped in three, exploded metal shards all over the road...kind cool feeling the lumps of metal bouncing off the back of my leg then the rear of the bike dropping.

Although just riding along, I was showing friends how to do drops the day before, but as far as I am concerned, completely unrelated ;-)


----------



## skierkiddo (Jun 1, 2008)

i broke my 08 remedy but luckily they warrantied it!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

iloveboobies said:


> they call them crackandfails for a reason


actually, they call them all mountain bikes for a reason. Most 6 inch travel AM bikes wont hold up to aggressive DH abuse for long.

Although, at the same time, I do love to make fun of cannondale.


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

insanitylevel9 said:


> :sad: happened today


that a parker??


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

lax30 said:


> that a parker??


ya... shocking right.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

BMX frames: PK ripper, and a Kuhahara during the 1980's
XC: Two Schwinn homegrowns, and a Yeti ASR((didn't break, but could see ripples were frame was stressing along the tope tube above the yoke). Both Schwinns, and the Yeti were both replaced with the current year models. Seemed like I was getting free frame upgrades almost every year, back when i was racing XC. Just cant seem to break the DH frames. Still woking on an Intense M1.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

WTH!

No Sessions? No thin tubing, looks flexy, can't take the abuse Trek DH bikes?

C'mon you guys...this was supposed to be the worst designed, _keep the thin tubing for the XC market_ DH bike for sale today and no one has broken one yet?

I am astonished and shocked at the lack of ingenuity, ram it into a tree or case some jumps out there so we can prove how weak they really are. Better yet lets endo some drops and tweak that headtube. Damn things are sketchy according to this forums experts.

Bring out your dead! :skep:


----------



## warriorltd (Oct 6, 2006)

4JawChuck said:


> WTH!
> 
> No Sessions? No thin tubing, looks flexy, can't take the abuse Trek DH bikes?
> 
> ...


Sorry for being confused, but does this post show your support or hate for the session? I think it's a great bike and that everyone's hate towards it before it came out was/is unwarranted.


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

mate........ google "Irony"


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

LonesomeCowboyBert said:


> mate........ google "Irony"


http://mylifeisaverage.com/s/661006


> Today I was ironing my clothes. The ironing board had a wrinkle in it. I laughed at the irony.
> Then I laughed again because the word irony has the word iron in it. MLIA.


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

4JawChuck said:


> I feel a little laproscopic inguinal hernia resection is in order


Awesome! So educational! Any vids for prolapsed rectum?

Cuz, you know, between my finger an me, it's all I got.

Thanks!

damon


----------



## skullybones (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a broken Session 10 in the garage. "watch out for that tree!"


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*Bloody Hell!*



sixsixtysix said:


> Check out the custom geometry on the new Iron Horse.


It looks like he snapped his seatpost too!!!!!!!!!! I think he's the newest member of the castrati (boys choir)!


----------

